# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة

## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول- أحكام تمهيدية

الفصل الأول- في مهنة المحاماة
الفصل الأول- في مهنة المحاماة
المادة الأولى: المحاماة مهنة ينظمها هذا القانون وتهدف إلى تحقيق رسالة العدالة بإبداء الرأي القانوني والدفاع عن الحقوق.
المادة 2: تساهم المحاماة في تنفيذ الخدمة العامة لهذا تولي من يمارسها الحقوق والحصانات والضمانات التي ينص عليها هذا القانون كما تلزمة بالموجبات التي يفرضها.
المادة 3: لا يلزم المحامي بالتقيد بتوصيات موكله إلا بقدر ائتلافها والضمير ومصلحة الموكل.




الفصل الثاني- في النقابة
الفصل الثاني- في النقابة
المادة 4: للمحامين في لبنان نقابتان نقابة في بيروت، ونقابة في طرابلس.
تسجل في نقابة بيروت أسماء المحامين المتخذين مكاتب لهم في جميع المحافظات اللبنانية ماعدا محافظة لبنان الشمالي.
تسجل في نقابة طرابلس اسماء المحامين المتخذين مكاتب لهم في محافظة لبنان الشمالي. لا يحق لمحام أن يمارس المحاماة في لبنان إذا لم يكن إسمه مسجلاً في إحدى النقابتين. ولا يجوز تسجيل إسم محام في النقابتين معاً أو في إحداهما وفي نقابة أجنبية.
على كل محام مسجل في جدول المحامين العاملين أن يكون له مكتب في نطاق النقابة التي ينتمي إليها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول- في إكتساب لقب المحامي
الفصل الأول- في إكتساب لقب المحامي 
1- في شروط المحامي
المادة 5 الجديدة: يشترط في من ينوي مزاولة مهنة المحاماة أن يكون:
أولاً:  لبنانياً منذ عشر سنوات على الأقل.
ثانياً: متمتعاً بالأهلية المدنية وأتم ال/20/سنة من عمره، ولم يتجاوز الخامسة والستين.
ثالثاً: حائزاً القسم الثاني من البكالوريا اللبنانية وشهادة الحقوق اللبنانية، والشهادة المؤهلة المنصوص عنها في المادة التالية.
ويبقى محفوظاً حق من إستفاد من الإعفاء المنصوص عنه في الفقرة /2/ من المادة /20/ من قانون تنظيم التعليم العالي الصادر بتاريخ 26 كانون الأول سنة 1961 بخصوص المعادلة لشهادة البكالوريا اللبنانية وحق الذين ترشحوا لإمتحانات البكالوريا اللبنانية القسم الثاني ونالوا إفادات رسمية تقوم مقام الشهادة والذين نالوا شهادة الدروس الثانوية الرسمية الأجنبية في الداخل والخارج وحصلوا على معادلة لها وذلك عن السنوات من 1987 وحتى 1991.
رابعاً: متمتعاً بسيرة توحي الثقة والإحترام.
خامساً:غير محكوم عليه جزائياً أو تأديبياً بسبب فعل يخل بالشرف أو الكرامة.
سادساً:غير مصروف من وظيفة عامة أو مهنة سابقة لسبب يخل بالشرف والكرامة.
 المادة 6: (الغيت بالقانون رقم 18/78 تاريخ 18/12/78 واستعيض عنها بالنص التالي):
توزع مواد الشهادة المؤهلة على سنوات الدراسة الأربع المحددة لنيل شهادة الحقوق وتحدد هذه المواد بقرار يصدر عن مجلس الجامعة اللبنانية بعد أخذ موافقة نقابتي المحامين في بيروت وطرابلس وفي حال الإختلاف حول تحديد هذه المواد يفصل مجلس الوزراء في الموضوع بمرسوم.
2- في أصول التسجيل
المادة 7: تقدم طلبات التسجيل في نقابة المحامين إلى مجلس النقابة المختص مع المستندات المثبتة توافر الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة الخامسة.
على مجلس النقابة أن يبت بقرار معلل في طلب التسجيل في مهلة شهرين من تاريخ تقديمه، مالم يرى ضرورة للتحقيق عن سيرة طالب التسجيل فتمدد المهلة إلى أربعة أشهر، وإذا إنقضت المدة المذكورة على تقديم الطلب دون البت فيه بالقبول أو الرفض حق للطالب أن يراجع محكمة الإستئناف المدنية في المحافظة التي يقوم فيها مركز النقابة المطلوب الإنتماء إليها.

المادة 8: تقدم المراجعة إلى محكمة الإستئناف في مهلة ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ طالب التسجيل قرار الرفض أو من تاريخ إنقضاء الأشهر الأربعة المشار إليها في المادة السابقة. فور تقديم المراجعة إلى محكمة الإستئناف يطلب ملف المستدعي من مجلس النقابة وعلى المجلس أن يرسله في مهلة إسبوعين على الأكثر مع الملاحظات التي يرى إبداءها.
المادة 9: ينضم إلى هيئة محكمة الإستئناف عند النظر في طلبات التسجيل عضوان من مجلس النقابة يعينهما النقيب، وإذا لم يحضر ممثلا النقابة احدهما أو كلاهما أو لم يعينا كان لمحكمة الإستئناف بهيئتها العادية أن تبت بالمراجعة.
3- في يمين المحامي
المادة10: يحلف المحامي عند صدور القرار بتسجيله، سواء في جدول المحامين المتدرجين أو المحامين غير المتدرجين، أمام محكمة الإستئناف المدنية وبحضور النقيب أو من يستناب عنه اليمين التالي:
"أقسم بالله العظيم، وبشرفي، أن أحافظ على سر مهنتي، وأن أقوم باعمالها بأمانة، وأن أحافظ على آدابها وتقاليدها، وأن أتقيد بقوانينها وأنظمتها، وأن لا أقول أو أنشر، مترافعاً كنت أو مستشاراً، ما يخالف الأخلاق والآداب، أو ما يخل بأمن الدولة، وأن أحترم القضاء، وأن أتصرف، في جميع أعمالي تصرفاً يوحي الثقة والإحترام".
ولا يجوز للمحامي أن يبدأ في ممارسة المحاماة قبل حلف هذا اليمين.
4- في تسجيل المتدرجين
المادة 11 الجديدة: يخضع المحامي الذي يسجل اسمه في إحدى نقابتي المحامين للتدرج مدة ثلاث سنوات في مكتب محام يالاستئناف.
لا يطبق هذا النص على القاضي الذي أمضى في السلك القضائي مدة تعادل مدة التدرج ولا على الأساتذة الذين تولوا تدريس مواد الحقوق لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ولا على المحامين في الإستئناف الذين يطلبون إعادة تسجيلهم.
المادة 12: على المحامي المتدرج الذي يطلب تسجيل إسمه في نقابة المحامين أن يعين في طلبه إسم المحامي الذي يرغب التدرج في مكتبه وأن يبرز وثيقة تثبت موافقة هذا المحامي على قبوله متدرجاً في مكتبه.
المادة 13: يرفق طالب التدرج طلبه بالوثائق الآتي بيانها:
أولاً : الشهادات الثلاث المعينة بالفقرة 3 من المادة الخامسة.
ثانياً:  سجله العدلي.
ثالثاً:  وثيقة هويته.
رابعاً: موافقة المحامي الذي سيتدرج في مكتبه.
خامساً: ايصالاً يثبت دفعه رسم التسجيل المعين في النظام الداخلي.
المادة 14: يقدم طلب التسجيل في جدول المتدرجين إلى نقيب المحامين الذي يحيله على أحد أعضاء مجلس النقابة لوضع تقرير عما إذا كانت الشروط القانونية مستوفاة.
يحال الطلب مع التقرير والمستندات على مجلس النقابة للبت فيه وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
5- التمانع وحدود ممارسة المهنة
المادة 15: يمنع الجمع بين المحاماة وبين:
1. اية وظيفة أو خدمة عامة بإستثناء عضوية مجلس النواب والمجالس البلدية والإدارية وسائر الوظائف والخدمات التي لا يتقاضى من يتولاها مرتباً.
2. الأعمال التجارية والصناعية والصحافية (ماعدا الصحافة الحقوقية أو العلمية) وبالإجمال جميع المهن التي تستهدف الربح.
3. رئاسة أو نيابة رئاسة أو مديرية الشركات على إختلاف أنواعها.
4. أعمال الخبراء لدى المحاكم أو غيرها من السلطات أو الهيئات.
5. الأعمال التي تتنافى وإستقلال المحامي أو لا تتفق وكرامة المحاماة.
6. رئاسة مجلس النواب والوزارة في خلال تولي المحامي هذه المهمات وعليه عند البدء في مزاولتها أن ينقطع عن ممارسة المهنة ويعلم النقيب بذلك.
المادة 16: لا يجوز للمحامي الذي ولي وزارة خلال سنة تلي تركه منصبه، أن يقبل الوكالة بنفسه أو بواسطة محام في قضايا متعلقة بوزارته ومعروضة على المحاكم أو الدوائر أو المجالس الإدارية للمصالح المستقلة الخاضعة لوصاية الوزارة التي كان يتولاها.
المادة 17: لا يجوز للمحامي النائب، أن يقبل الوكالة عن الدولة بنفسه أو بواسطة محام في دعوى للدولة أو لإحدى مؤسساتها أو للمصالح المستقلة.
الماد 18: لا يجوز للمحامي المنتخب عضواً في إحدى البلديات أن يقبل الوكالة بنفسه أو بواسطة محام في دعوى لتلك البلدية أو ضدها.
المادة 19: لا يجوز لموظف الحكومة الذي ترك الخدمة وإشتغل بالمحاماة أن يقبل الوكالة بنفسه أو بواسطة محام بدعاوى ضد المصلحة التي كان فيها وذلك  في خلال الثلاث سنوات التالية لتركه الخدمة.
المادة 20: لا يجوز لمن كان قاضياً قبل مزاولة المحاماة أن يقبل الوكالة بنفسه أو بواسطة محام في دعوى كانت معروضه عليه.
المادة 21: لا يجوز لمن أعطى رأيه في قضية عندما كانت معروضة عليه، بصفته موظفاً أو حكماً أو خبيراً، أن يقبل بالوكالة في تلك القضية.



الفصل الثاني – في التدرج
 1- في حقوق المتدرج
المادة 22: لا يحق للمتدرج أن يستعمل صفة "المحامي" دون أن يضيف إليها صفة المتدرج ولا يحق له أن ينشئ مكتباً بإسمه قبل إنتهاء تدرجه.
المادة 23: للمحامي المتدرج أن ينتقل خلال مدة تدرجه من مكتب محام إلى مكتب محام آخر على أن يعلم مجلس النقابة بذلك ويأخذ موافقة المكتب الجديد ومجلس النقابة.
المادة 24: يحق للمتدرج أن يترافع خلال مدة تدرجه باسم المحامي المقيد في مكتبه وذلك لدى المحاكم الآتية:
1. محاكم الدرجة الأولى واللجان والمجالس على إختلاف أنواعها.
2. محكمة إستئناف الجنح عن المدعى عليهم فقط.
3. محكمة الجنايات عن المتهمين.
المادة 25: يكتسب المحامي المتدرج حق المرافعة بإسمه الشخصي لدى جميع المحاكم حال قيده في الجدول العام.
2- في واجبات المتدرج
المادة 26: يتولى مجلس نقابة المحامين تنظيم محاضرات تدرج للمتدرجين في أوقات يحددها النقيب. يرأس النقيب أو من ينتدبه محاضرات التدرج، ويتولى إدارتها والمناقشة في مواضيعها وينظم جدولاً باسماء من يحضرها من المتدرجين.
- كل متدرج لا يحضر ثلثي محاضرات التدرج على الأقل، يمكن تمديد مدة تدرجه بقرار من مجلس النقابة.



الفصل الثالث: في إنتهاء التدرج والتسجيل في جدول المحامين
المادة 27 الجديدة: (عدل نص هذه المادة بموجب القانون رقم 95 تاريخ 21/09/1991 وأبدل بالنص التالي):
أولاً: الطلب المقدم من المحامي المتدرج:
بعد إنتهاء مدة التدرج يجب على المتدرج الذي يطلب إسمه في جدول المحامين أن يقدم إلى مجلس النقابة الطلب مرفقاً بالمستندات الآتية:
1. شهادة من المحامي الي تدرج في مكتبه تثبت مواظبته على التدرج مدة ثلاث سنوات.
2. شهادة من أمانة سر المجلس تفيد حضوره ثلثي محاضرات التدرج.
3. بيان بالدعاوى أو القضايا التي شارك في دراستها أو المرافعة فيها، موقع منه ومن المحامي الذي تدرج لديه، على مسؤولية كل منهما.
4. إيصالاً تثبت دفع رسم نقل التسجيل ورسم صندوق التقاعد ورسم الإشتراك السنوي الذي يترتب عليه من تاريخ تسجيله في جدول المحامين.
ثانياً: الطلب المقدم من القاضي السابق:
يقدم الطلب بعد ترك القضاء وتسري عليه الأحكام الخاصة الآتية:
يستثنى القاضي السابق من شرط السن المحدد في المادة الخامسة من هذا القانون، كما تعتبر الشروط الملحوظة في هذه المادة مستوفاة ومثبتة بالإفادة المعطاة للقاضي من المرجع الإداري المختص والمتضمنة ممارسته الوظيفة القضائية مدة ثلاث سنوات على الأقل وعدم إنهاء خدماته فيها لسبب تأديبي مخل بالشرف والكرامة.
لا يستفيد القاضي المستثنى من شرط السن أو المنتمي إلى صندوق تعاضد القضاة والذي ينتسب لنقابة المحامين من جميع التقديمات التي توفرها النقابة للمنتسبين إليها بما فيها المعاش التقاعدي والتقديمات الصحية والإجتماعية.
المادة 28: لمجلس النقابة حق التقدير في تسجيل المتدرج في الجدول المذكور أو تمديد مدة تدرجه.
المادة 29 الجديدة: إذا قضى قرار مجلس النقابة برد طلب إنتهاء التدرج والتسجيل في جدول المحامين أو لم يبت بالطلب بالقبول أو بالرد خلال مدة شهرين من تاريخ تقديمه، حق لطالب التسجيل في خلال مدة شهرين من تاريخ تبلغه قرار الرد أو من تاريخ نهاية مدة الشهرين المعينة لبت الطلب مراجعة محكمة الإستئناف المدنية وفقاً لأحكام المواد 7و8و9 من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة.
المادة 30: ينظم مجلس النقابة جدولاً بأسماء المحامين العاملين والمتدرجين وفقاً لاحكام نظامه الداخلي.
المادة 31: إذا تأخر محام عن دفع بدلات إشتراكه ثلاث سنوات متوالية دون عذر مشروع يقبله مجلس النقابة يشطب إسمه من الجدول العام بعد إنذاره ومرور شهر على هذا الإنذار ولا يحق له الإنتماء إلى النقابة ما لم يدفع رسم القيد مرة ثانية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول- في إكتساب لقب المحامي
الفصل الأول- في إكتساب لقب المحامي 
1- في شروط المحامي
المادة 5 الجديدة: يشترط في من ينوي مزاولة مهنة المحاماة أن يكون:
أولاً:  لبنانياً منذ عشر سنوات على الأقل.
ثانياً: متمتعاً بالأهلية المدنية وأتم ال/20/سنة من عمره، ولم يتجاوز الخامسة والستين.
ثالثاً: حائزاً القسم الثاني من البكالوريا اللبنانية وشهادة الحقوق اللبنانية، والشهادة المؤهلة المنصوص عنها في المادة التالية.
ويبقى محفوظاً حق من إستفاد من الإعفاء المنصوص عنه في الفقرة /2/ من المادة /20/ من قانون تنظيم التعليم العالي الصادر بتاريخ 26 كانون الأول سنة 1961 بخصوص المعادلة لشهادة البكالوريا اللبنانية وحق الذين ترشحوا لإمتحانات البكالوريا اللبنانية القسم الثاني ونالوا إفادات رسمية تقوم مقام الشهادة والذين نالوا شهادة الدروس الثانوية الرسمية الأجنبية في الداخل والخارج وحصلوا على معادلة لها وذلك عن السنوات من 1987 وحتى 1991.
رابعاً: متمتعاً بسيرة توحي الثقة والإحترام.
خامساً:غير محكوم عليه جزائياً أو تأديبياً بسبب فعل يخل بالشرف أو الكرامة.
سادساً:غير مصروف من وظيفة عامة أو مهنة سابقة لسبب يخل بالشرف والكرامة.
 المادة 6: (الغيت بالقانون رقم 18/78 تاريخ 18/12/78 واستعيض عنها بالنص التالي):
توزع مواد الشهادة المؤهلة على سنوات الدراسة الأربع المحددة لنيل شهادة الحقوق وتحدد هذه المواد بقرار يصدر عن مجلس الجامعة اللبنانية بعد أخذ موافقة نقابتي المحامين في بيروت وطرابلس وفي حال الإختلاف حول تحديد هذه المواد يفصل مجلس الوزراء في الموضوع بمرسوم.
2- في أصول التسجيل
المادة 7: تقدم طلبات التسجيل في نقابة المحامين إلى مجلس النقابة المختص مع المستندات المثبتة توافر الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة الخامسة.
على مجلس النقابة أن يبت بقرار معلل في طلب التسجيل في مهلة شهرين من تاريخ تقديمه، مالم يرى ضرورة للتحقيق عن سيرة طالب التسجيل فتمدد المهلة إلى أربعة أشهر، وإذا إنقضت المدة المذكورة على تقديم الطلب دون البت فيه بالقبول أو الرفض حق للطالب أن يراجع محكمة الإستئناف المدنية في المحافظة التي يقوم فيها مركز النقابة المطلوب الإنتماء إليها.

المادة 8: تقدم المراجعة إلى محكمة الإستئناف في مهلة ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ طالب التسجيل قرار الرفض أو من تاريخ إنقضاء الأشهر الأربعة المشار إليها في المادة السابقة. فور تقديم المراجعة إلى محكمة الإستئناف يطلب ملف المستدعي من مجلس النقابة وعلى المجلس أن يرسله في مهلة إسبوعين على الأكثر مع الملاحظات التي يرى إبداءها.
المادة 9: ينضم إلى هيئة محكمة الإستئناف عند النظر في طلبات التسجيل عضوان من مجلس النقابة يعينهما النقيب، وإذا لم يحضر ممثلا النقابة احدهما أو كلاهما أو لم يعينا كان لمحكمة الإستئناف بهيئتها العادية أن تبت بالمراجعة.
3- في يمين المحامي
المادة10: يحلف المحامي عند صدور القرار بتسجيله، سواء في جدول المحامين المتدرجين أو المحامين غير المتدرجين، أمام محكمة الإستئناف المدنية وبحضور النقيب أو من يستناب عنه اليمين التالي:
"أقسم بالله العظيم، وبشرفي، أن أحافظ على سر مهنتي، وأن أقوم باعمالها بأمانة، وأن أحافظ على آدابها وتقاليدها، وأن أتقيد بقوانينها وأنظمتها، وأن لا أقول أو أنشر، مترافعاً كنت أو مستشاراً، ما يخالف الأخلاق والآداب، أو ما يخل بأمن الدولة، وأن أحترم القضاء، وأن أتصرف، في جميع أعمالي تصرفاً يوحي الثقة والإحترام".
ولا يجوز للمحامي أن يبدأ في ممارسة المحاماة قبل حلف هذا اليمين.
4- في تسجيل المتدرجين
المادة 11 الجديدة: يخضع المحامي الذي يسجل اسمه في إحدى نقابتي المحامين للتدرج مدة ثلاث سنوات في مكتب محام يالاستئناف.
لا يطبق هذا النص على القاضي الذي أمضى في السلك القضائي مدة تعادل مدة التدرج ولا على الأساتذة الذين تولوا تدريس مواد الحقوق لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ولا على المحامين في الإستئناف الذين يطلبون إعادة تسجيلهم.
المادة 12: على المحامي المتدرج الذي يطلب تسجيل إسمه في نقابة المحامين أن يعين في طلبه إسم المحامي الذي يرغب التدرج في مكتبه وأن يبرز وثيقة تثبت موافقة هذا المحامي على قبوله متدرجاً في مكتبه.
المادة 13: يرفق طالب التدرج طلبه بالوثائق الآتي بيانها:
أولاً : الشهادات الثلاث المعينة بالفقرة 3 من المادة الخامسة.
ثانياً:  سجله العدلي.
ثالثاً:  وثيقة هويته.
رابعاً: موافقة المحامي الذي سيتدرج في مكتبه.
خامساً: ايصالاً يثبت دفعه رسم التسجيل المعين في النظام الداخلي.
المادة 14: يقدم طلب التسجيل في جدول المتدرجين إلى نقيب المحامين الذي يحيله على أحد أعضاء مجلس النقابة لوضع تقرير عما إذا كانت الشروط القانونية مستوفاة.
يحال الطلب مع التقرير والمستندات على مجلس النقابة للبت فيه وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
5- التمانع وحدود ممارسة المهنة
المادة 15: يمنع الجمع بين المحاماة وبين:
1. اية وظيفة أو خدمة عامة بإستثناء عضوية مجلس النواب والمجالس البلدية والإدارية وسائر الوظائف والخدمات التي لا يتقاضى من يتولاها مرتباً.
2. الأعمال التجارية والصناعية والصحافية (ماعدا الصحافة الحقوقية أو العلمية) وبالإجمال جميع المهن التي تستهدف الربح.
3. رئاسة أو نيابة رئاسة أو مديرية الشركات على إختلاف أنواعها.
4. أعمال الخبراء لدى المحاكم أو غيرها من السلطات أو الهيئات.
5. الأعمال التي تتنافى وإستقلال المحامي أو لا تتفق وكرامة المحاماة.
6. رئاسة مجلس النواب والوزارة في خلال تولي المحامي هذه المهمات وعليه عند البدء في مزاولتها أن ينقطع عن ممارسة المهنة ويعلم النقيب بذلك.
المادة 16: لا يجوز للمحامي الذي ولي وزارة خلال سنة تلي تركه منصبه، أن يقبل الوكالة بنفسه أو بواسطة محام في قضايا متعلقة بوزارته ومعروضة على المحاكم أو الدوائر أو المجالس الإدارية للمصالح المستقلة الخاضعة لوصاية الوزارة التي كان يتولاها.
المادة 17: لا يجوز للمحامي النائب، أن يقبل الوكالة عن الدولة بنفسه أو بواسطة محام في دعوى للدولة أو لإحدى مؤسساتها أو للمصالح المستقلة.
الماد 18: لا يجوز للمحامي المنتخب عضواً في إحدى البلديات أن يقبل الوكالة بنفسه أو بواسطة محام في دعوى لتلك البلدية أو ضدها.
المادة 19: لا يجوز لموظف الحكومة الذي ترك الخدمة وإشتغل بالمحاماة أن يقبل الوكالة بنفسه أو بواسطة محام بدعاوى ضد المصلحة التي كان فيها وذلك  في خلال الثلاث سنوات التالية لتركه الخدمة.
المادة 20: لا يجوز لمن كان قاضياً قبل مزاولة المحاماة أن يقبل الوكالة بنفسه أو بواسطة محام في دعوى كانت معروضه عليه.
المادة 21: لا يجوز لمن أعطى رأيه في قضية عندما كانت معروضة عليه، بصفته موظفاً أو حكماً أو خبيراً، أن يقبل بالوكالة في تلك القضية.





الفصل الثاني – في التدرج
 1- في حقوق المتدرج
المادة 22: لا يحق للمتدرج أن يستعمل صفة "المحامي" دون أن يضيف إليها صفة المتدرج ولا يحق له أن ينشئ مكتباً بإسمه قبل إنتهاء تدرجه.
المادة 23: للمحامي المتدرج أن ينتقل خلال مدة تدرجه من مكتب محام إلى مكتب محام آخر على أن يعلم مجلس النقابة بذلك ويأخذ موافقة المكتب الجديد ومجلس النقابة.
المادة 24: يحق للمتدرج أن يترافع خلال مدة تدرجه باسم المحامي المقيد في مكتبه وذلك لدى المحاكم الآتية:
1. محاكم الدرجة الأولى واللجان والمجالس على إختلاف أنواعها.
2. محكمة إستئناف الجنح عن المدعى عليهم فقط.
3. محكمة الجنايات عن المتهمين.
المادة 25: يكتسب المحامي المتدرج حق المرافعة بإسمه الشخصي لدى جميع المحاكم حال قيده في الجدول العام.
2- في واجبات المتدرج
المادة 26: يتولى مجلس نقابة المحامين تنظيم محاضرات تدرج للمتدرجين في أوقات يحددها النقيب. يرأس النقيب أو من ينتدبه محاضرات التدرج، ويتولى إدارتها والمناقشة في مواضيعها وينظم جدولاً باسماء من يحضرها من المتدرجين.
- كل متدرج لا يحضر ثلثي محاضرات التدرج على الأقل، يمكن تمديد مدة تدرجه بقرار من مجلس النقابة.




الفصل الثالث: في إنتهاء التدرج والتسجيل في جدول المحامين
المادة 27 الجديدة: (عدل نص هذه المادة بموجب القانون رقم 95 تاريخ 21/09/1991 وأبدل بالنص التالي):
أولاً: الطلب المقدم من المحامي المتدرج:
بعد إنتهاء مدة التدرج يجب على المتدرج الذي يطلب إسمه في جدول المحامين أن يقدم إلى مجلس النقابة الطلب مرفقاً بالمستندات الآتية:
1. شهادة من المحامي الي تدرج في مكتبه تثبت مواظبته على التدرج مدة ثلاث سنوات.
2. شهادة من أمانة سر المجلس تفيد حضوره ثلثي محاضرات التدرج.
3. بيان بالدعاوى أو القضايا التي شارك في دراستها أو المرافعة فيها، موقع منه ومن المحامي الذي تدرج لديه، على مسؤولية كل منهما.
4. إيصالاً تثبت دفع رسم نقل التسجيل ورسم صندوق التقاعد ورسم الإشتراك السنوي الذي يترتب عليه من تاريخ تسجيله في جدول المحامين.
ثانياً: الطلب المقدم من القاضي السابق:
يقدم الطلب بعد ترك القضاء وتسري عليه الأحكام الخاصة الآتية:
يستثنى القاضي السابق من شرط السن المحدد في المادة الخامسة من هذا القانون، كما تعتبر الشروط الملحوظة في هذه المادة مستوفاة ومثبتة بالإفادة المعطاة للقاضي من المرجع الإداري المختص والمتضمنة ممارسته الوظيفة القضائية مدة ثلاث سنوات على الأقل وعدم إنهاء خدماته فيها لسبب تأديبي مخل بالشرف والكرامة.
لا يستفيد القاضي المستثنى من شرط السن أو المنتمي إلى صندوق تعاضد القضاة والذي ينتسب لنقابة المحامين من جميع التقديمات التي توفرها النقابة للمنتسبين إليها بما فيها المعاش التقاعدي والتقديمات الصحية والإجتماعية.
المادة 28: لمجلس النقابة حق التقدير في تسجيل المتدرج في الجدول المذكور أو تمديد مدة تدرجه.
المادة 29 الجديدة: إذا قضى قرار مجلس النقابة برد طلب إنتهاء التدرج والتسجيل في جدول المحامين أو لم يبت بالطلب بالقبول أو بالرد خلال مدة شهرين من تاريخ تقديمه، حق لطالب التسجيل في خلال مدة شهرين من تاريخ تبلغه قرار الرد أو من تاريخ نهاية مدة الشهرين المعينة لبت الطلب مراجعة محكمة الإستئناف المدنية وفقاً لأحكام المواد 7و8و9 من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة.
المادة 30: ينظم مجلس النقابة جدولاً بأسماء المحامين العاملين والمتدرجين وفقاً لاحكام نظامه الداخلي.
المادة 31: إذا تأخر محام عن دفع بدلات إشتراكه ثلاث سنوات متوالية دون عذر مشروع يقبله مجلس النقابة يشطب إسمه من الجدول العام بعد إنذاره ومرور شهر على هذا الإنذار ولا يحق له الإنتماء إلى النقابة ما لم يدفع رسم القيد مرة ثانية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 32 : 
تتألف كل من نقابتي المحامين في بيروت و طرابلس من المحامين المنتمين اليها و المقيدين في جداولها . 

المادة 33 : 
تتمتع كل من النقابتين بالشخصية المعنوية و الاستقلال المالي و الاداري .

المادة 34 : 
تتألف اجهزة كل من النقابتين من الجمعية العامة و مجلس النقابة و النقيب . 




الفصل الاول - الجمعية العامة

المادة 35 : 
الجمعية العامة هي المرجع الاعلى للمحامين و تعقد اجتماعها العادي كل سنة في أول يوم أحد من تشرين الثاني ، و تجتمع اجتماعا" غير عادي كلما رآى مجلس النقابة ضرورة لذلك أو في حال تقديم طلب له من ثلث عدد المحامين الذين يحق لهم الاشتراك في هذا الاجتماع . 

المادة 36 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 و استعيض عنها بالنص الاتي ) : 
يرأس الجمعية العامة نقيب المحامين ، و في حال غيابه أقدم النقباء السابقين عهدا" من الحاضرين ، ثم أمين السر ثم أكبر أعضاء مجلس النقابة الحاضرين سنا" . 

المادة 37 : 
تعقد الجمعية العامة العادية في موعدها المحدد بالمادة 35 من هذا القانون . 
أما الجمعية غير العادية فتعقد في الموعد الذي يحدده مجلس النقابة و يدعى المحامون العاملون الذين يحق لهم الاشتراك في كل من هاتين الجمعيتين  بكتب توجه اليهم  أو بأعلان  ينشر في ثلاث صحف يومية و تعلق نسخة عنه على باب مركز النقابة و كل غرف نقابة المحامين في المناطق التابعة لها . 

المادة 38 : 
يعتبر اجتماع الجمعية العامة قانونيا" اذا حضره أكثر من نصف عدد الناخبين الذين لهم حق الاشتراك في التصويت فاذا لم  يكتمل  هذا  النصاب تكرر  الدعوة لاجتماع  آخر  يعقد  بخلال خمسة  عشر يوما"
 و يكون هذا الاجنماع قانونيا" مهما كان عدد الحاضرين . 
تتخذ القرارات بالاكثرية النسبية بما في ذلك نتائج الانتخابات . 

المادة 39 : 
لا يشترك في الجمعية العامة و لا يقبل في عداد الناخبين أو المرشحين الا المحامون العاملون و المقيدون في الجدول الذين دفعوا الرسوم السنوية في مواعيدها . 

المادة 40 : 
تتناول أعمال الجمعية العامة العادية السنوية : 
1 - أنتخاب النقيب و أعضاء مجلس النقابة لجنة صندوق التقاعد المذكورين في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 
     الثالثة من المرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 180 تاريخ 21 ايار سنة 1942 . 
2 - تدقيق الحساب النهائي للسنة الماضية و موازنة السنة التالية و اقرارهما . 
3 - تحديد بدل الاشتراك السنوي المتوجب على المحامين لصندوق النقابة و صندوق التقاعد . 

المادة 41 : 
تنظر الجمعية العامة غير العادية في الامور المعنية في طلب الدعوة أو في قرار مجلس النقابة دون سواها .
 




الفصل الثاني - مجلس النقابة
     - اولا" -  تأليف المجلس      

المادة 42 : 
يتألف مجلس نقابة المحامين في بيروت من أثني عشر عضوا" بمن فيهم النقيب . و يتألف مجلس نقابة طرابلس من ستة بمن فيهم النقيب . 
ينظم مجلس النقابة طريقة انتخاب النقيب و الاعضاء . 
ان النقباء السابقين أعضاء دائمون حكما" في مجلس النقابة غير انهم لا يشتركون في التصويت . 

المادة 43 : 
يجتمع مجلس النقابة بدعوة من النقيب في مهلة ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ كل أنتخاب ، و ينتخب بالاقتراع السري أمين السر و أمين الصندوق و مفوض قصر العدل . 

المادة 44 : 
مدة ولاية النقيب سنتان . و لا يجوز تجديدها الا بعد انتهاء سنتين من انتهاء ولايته . 
المادة 45 : 
( كما تعدلت بموجب القانون رقم 21 تاريخ 26/8/1993 ) : 

مدة ولاية أعضاء مجلس النقابة ثلاث سنوات . و تنتهي كل سنة ولاية ثلث الاعضاء و لا يجوز تجديد انتخاب أي عضو أكثر من مرة الا بعد سنتين من انتهاء ولايته . 

في الحالات الاستثنائية التي يجري فيها انتخاب أكثر من ثلث الاعضاء دفعة واحدة تجري القرعة بين الاعضاء المنتخبين فور انتهاء عملية الانتخاب و في أول جلسة يعقدها مجلس النقابة لتأمين تطبيق مبدأ التبديل السنوي بمقدار الثلث المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الاولى . تستثنى من القرعة عضوية النقيب خلال ولايته كنقيب ، و تعتبر ولاية العضو الخارج بالقرعة ولاية كاملة مهما كانت مدتها . 

المادة 46 : 
لا ينتخب محام نقيبا ما لم يكن قد مضى على تسجيله في جدول المحامين العاملين عشرون سنة على الاقل و ما لم يكن عضوا" في مجلس النقابة . 

و لا ينتخب محام عضوا" في مجلس النقابة ما لم يكن قد مضى على تسجيله في الجدول المذكور عشر سنوات على الاقل . 

المادة 47 : 
يقدم الترشيح لمنصب النقيب و عضوية مجلس النقابة الى مجلس النقابة من المرشح نفسه أو من خمسين محاميا" على الاقل ممن يحق لهم الاشتراك في الجمعية العامة .

يرفض الترشيح المقدم بعد أول تشرين الاول من السنة التي يجري فيها الانتخاب . 

المادة 48 : 
على مجلس النقابة أن يتحقق من استيفاء الترشيح الشروط القانونية و أن يصدر قراره بقبوله أو رفضه قبل العاشر من تشرين الاول و الا اعتبر مقبولا" .
يبلغ قرار مجلس النقابة الى المرشح بكتاب مضمون فور صدوره و تنشر صورته على باب مركز النقابة .


المادة 49 : 
ان القرار بقبول الترشيح أو برفضه يقبل الاستئناف من كل ذي مصلحة بمهلة ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ ايداع القرار ديوان النقابة . 

تبت محكمة الاستئناف في غرفة المذاكرة بالموضوع خلال ثلاثة أيام . 

المادة 50 : 
يجري الانتخاب بالاقتراع السري و تحدد سائر القواعد الاصولية للانتخاب في النظام الداخلي . 

المادة 51 : 
يعتبر فائزا من نال الاغلبية النسبية من أصوات المقترعين و في حال تعادل الاصوات يفوز الاقدم عهدا في جدول النقابة و في حال التساوي يفوز الاكبر سنا" . 

المادة 52 : 
اذا شغر منصب النقيب لأي سبب تدعى الجمعية العامة في مهلة ثلاثين يوما" من تاريخ شغور المنصب لانتخاب نقيب جديد اذا كانت المدة الباقية من الولاية تزيد عن ستة أشهر و النقيب المنتخب في هذه الحالة يتمم ما بقي من مدة ولاية النقيب السابق ، أما اذا كانت المدة الباقية من الولاية أقل من ستة أشهر فيتولى أمين السر منصب النقيب بالوكالة حتى نهاية الولاية . 

المادة 53 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 و استعيض عنها بالنص الاتي ) : 
اذا شغر مركز من مراكز أعضاء مجلس النقابة يشغل هذا المركز الرديف الذي نال في آخر انتخاب العدد الاكبر من الاصوات بعد الفائزين . 
عند عدم وجود رديف و عندما يشغر مركزان أو أكثر حتى نصف الاعضاء يتابع مجلس النقابة أعماله مؤلفا" من الاعضاء الباقين حتى أول جمعية عامة ينتخب فيها من يملأون المركز أو المراكز الشاغرة .
اذا شغرت مراكز أكثر من نصف الاعضاء قبل أول تموز فتدعى الجمعية العامة غير العادية ضمن مهلة شهر ، منها العشرة أيام الاولى للترشيح لانتخاب من يملأون هذه المراكز . 
في جميع الحالات السابق ذكرها ، يحل الخلف محل سلفه في ما تبقى من مدة عضويته . 

المادة 54 : 
يعتبر مجلس النقابة منحلا" اذا زاد عدد المراكز الشاغرة عن الثلثين ، و في هذه الحال تدعى الجمعية العامة غير العادية لانتخاب عام لاعضاء مجلس النقابة ، أما النقيب فيبقى في منصبه .

المادة 55 : 
يعتبر مستقيلا" كل عضو من اعضاء مجلس النقابة يتغيب عن اجتماعاته ثلاث مرات متتاليةدون عذر مقبول . 

    - ثانيا" - اجتماعات مجلس النقابة 
المادة 56 : 
لا تكون جلسات المجلس قانونية الا اذا انعقدت في مواعيدها المحددة أو في المواعيد التي يعينها النقيب . 

المادة 57 : 
لا تكون جلسات المجلس قانونية الا بحضور الاغلبية المطلقة من أعضائه . 

المادة 58 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 و استعيض عنها بالنص الاتي ) : 
تصدر قرارات المجلس بالاغلبية و اذا تساوت الاصوات رجحت الجهة التي صوت بجانبها النقيب . 
لكل ذي مصلحة الحق في الاستحصال لدى ديوان النقابة على صورة طبق الاصل عن قرار المجلس .
    - ثالثا" - اختصاصات المجلس و النقيب 

المادة 59 : 
( كما تعدلت بموجب القانون رقم 18 تاريخ 18/12/1978 ) : 
يختص مجلس النقابة بادارة شؤونها و يعود له بنوع خاص : 
1 - البت في طلبات الانتماء الى النقابة و طلبات التعيين في الوظائف النقابية . 
2 - وضع النظام الداخلي للنقابة و تعديله و سائر الانظمة المتعلقة بالنقابة . 
3 - تحديد رسم القيد و تعديله و استيفائه . 
4 - تنفيذ مقررات الجمعية العامة . 
5 - تنظيم الموازنة السنوية و تنفيذها . 
6 - التدخل بين المحامين بشأن النزاعات المتعلقة بممارسة مهنتهم . 
7 - الدعوة الى الاجتماعات العامة . 
8 - تمثيل النقابة في المؤتمرات الدولية و المهنية . 
9 - مخابرة السلطات و الاشخاص في الامور المختصة بالنقابة . 
10 - السعي لقبول المتدرجين في مكاتب المحامين . 
11 - السهر على مسلك المحامين . 
12 - اصدار تعليمات للمحامين تتعلق بممارستهم مهنتهم . 
13 - الاشراف على غرف المحامين و على جميع المؤسسات التابعة للنقابة . 
14 - منح الاجازات لمساعدي المحامين بممارسة مهنتهم و تحديد شروط تلك الاجازات . 
15 - تنظيم التدرج و اعطاء القرار بانتهائه او اطالة مدته . 
16 - ملغاة . 
17 - انشاء جوائز مالية تصرف من صندوق النقابة لمن يضعون مؤلفات علمية قيمة . 
18 - اعطاء الاعانات المالية للمحامين . 

المادة 60 : 
يمثل النقيب النقابة وله على الاخص الصلاحيات الاتية : 
1 - الاشراف على ادارتها و الدفاع عن حقوقها . 
2 - رئاسة الجمعية العامة و مجلس النقابة و تنفيذ كل منهما و توقيع العقود التي يوافقان عليها . 
3 - التقاضي  باسم  النقابة و حق التدخل بنفسه أو بواسطة عضو من المجلس يختاره هو في كل قضية
      تهمها  أو تهم أحد المحامين و اتخاذ  صفة المدعي  الشخصي في كل  قضية  تتعلق بأفعال تؤثر في 
     كرامة النقابة أو أحد أعضائها . 
4 - تعيين ممثل للنقابة في مركز كل دائرة قضائية و تحديد صلاحياته و اقالته . 
5 - تعيين المحامين الذين يكلفون الدفاع عن الذين يمنحون المعونة القضائية و المحامين الذين يكلفون عند 
     الاقتضاء الدفاع عن المتهمين و الاحداث . 
6 - العمل على حل الخلافات الناشئة بين المحامين في أمور مهنية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الاول - في حقوق المحامين و امتيازاتهم
 - اولا" - الاستشارات و الوكالات 

المادة 61 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 و استعيض عنها بالنص الاتي ) : 
لا يجوز توكيل غير المحامين لدى المحاكم و يجب توكيل المحامي حيث نص القانون على ذلك و في الحالات الاتية : 
1 - أمام محكمة الجنايات . 
2 - أمام محكمة التمييز و القضاء الاداري في جميع القضايا . 
3 - أمام محكمة الاستئناف في جميع القضايا المدنية و الشرعية و المذهبية . 
4 - أمام محكمة الدرجة الاولى في القضايا المدنية غير المقدرة بأستثناء دعاوى الاحوال الشخصية و في 
     القضايا الاخرى التي تتجاوز فيها قيمة المنازع فيه (ثلاثماية الف ليرة لبنانية) . 
5 - أمام محاكم القضاء المستعجل بأستثناء الطلبات الرجائية . 
6 - أمام  دوائر التنفيذ لأجل تنفيذ الاحكام  و السندات و سائر العقود  و الصكوك التي تزيد على 
    ثلاثماية الف ليرة لبنانية . 
7 - أمام لجان الاستملاك الاستئنافية . 

المادة 62 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 و استعيض عنها بالنص الاتي ) : 
كل شركة مغفلة و كل شركات الاموال بما فيها الشركة المحدودة المسؤولية يبلغ رأسمالها المدفوع مليون ليرة و ما فوق ، عاملة  في لبنان ، سواء كان مركزها الرئيسي في الاراضي اللبنانية أو كان لها فرع فيها ، ملزمة بأن توكل محاميا" دائما" من المحامين العاملين المقيدين في جدول النقابة بأتعاب سنوية . 
و اذا كان للشركة فرع في لبنان الشمالي يجب أن يكون لهذا الفرع محام خاص به من المحامين العاملين المقيدين في جدول نقابة محامي طرابلس . 
و على المحامي اعلام النقابة بهذا التوكيل تحت طائلة الملاحقة التأديبية . 
لا تسجل شركة تجارية منصوص عنها في هذه المادة بعد نشر هذا القانون ما لم تثبت تقيدها بهذا الموجب . 

المادة 63 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 و استعيض عنها بالنص الاتي ) : 
لا يحق للمحامي أن يقبل توكيلا" بأتعاب سنوية عن أكثر من خمس شركات تجارية من الشركات الملزمة بتوكيل محام وفقا" للمادة /62/ من قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة .    

المادة 64 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون المنفذ بالمرسوم رقم 385 تاريخ 13/1/1971 ) :

     - ثانيا" - الوكالة بالمرافعة 

المادة 65 : 
يعهد الى المحامي بالمرافعة ، بوكالة رسمية صادرة عن موكله ، أو بتكليف من نقيب المحامين . 

المادة 66 : 
يكلف المحامي بالمرافعة من قبل النقيب في الحالات التالية : 
1 - منح المعونة القضائية لاحد المتقاضين . 
2 - رفض محامين عديدين قبول الوكالة في دعوى محقة . 
3 - طلب محكمة الجنايات أو محكمة الاحداث تعيين محام للدفاع عن متهم أو حدث لم يعين محاميا"  عنه . 
4 - وفاة محام أو شطب أسمه أو وقفه أو الحجز عليه و استحالة قيامه بوكالته . 
في هذه الحالة تنحصر مهمة المحامي المكلف في اتخاذ اجراءات مؤقتة للمحافظة على مصالح موكل ذلك المحامي الى أن يختار محاميا" . 

المادة 67 : 
( كما تعدلت بموجب القانون رقم 18 تاريخ 18/12/1978 ) : 
يخصص لصندوق نقابة المحامين عن الوكالات المنظمة لهم ضمن نطاقها ربع الحصة العائدة للكاتب العدل عن الرسوم المستوفاة عن هذه الوكالات .  وتستوفي هذه الحصة بموجب طابع خاص تصدره كل من نقابتي بيروت و طرابلس وعلىكاتب العدل أن يلصق هذا الطابع على الوكالات التي ينظمها . 

    - ثالثا" - في اتعاب المحاماة 

المادة 68 : 
للمحامي الحق ببدل اتعاب عن الاعمال التي يقوم بها ضمن نطاق مهنته ، و باستيفاء النفقات التي يبذلها في سبيل القضية التي وكل بها . 

المادة 69 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 و استعيض عنها بالنص الاتي ) : 
يحدد بدل الأتعاب باتفاق يعقده المحامي مع موكله . 
و اذا تجاوز هذا البدل في المواد المدنية 20 بالمئة بالنسبة لقيمة المنازع فيه جاز للقضاء تخفيضه . 
في حال عدم تحديد بدل الاتعاب باتفاق خطي ، يعود للقضاء تحديدها  بعد أخذ رأي مجلس  النقابة ، و يراعى في ذلك أهمية القضية و العمل الذي أداه و حالة الموكل . 
في حال وجود أتفاق خطي معقود بين الموكل و المحامي ، يحق للمحامي تنفيذه بواسطة دائرة الاجراء بعد أخذ الاذن من النقيب أصولا" وفقا" للفقرة الاولى من المادة /73/ من هذا القانون . 
تفصل محكمة الاستئناف الناظرة بقضايا الاتعاب الاعتراضات الواردة على تنفيذ الاتفاق الخطي و ذلك وفقا" للاصول الموجزة و قرارها مبرم لا يقبل أي طريق من طرق الطعن . كما أن تقديم الاعتراض لا يوقف التنفيذ الا اذا قضت محكمة الاستئناف خلاف ذلك . 
عند انهاء كل وكالة بأتعاب سنوية من قبل الموكل دون سبب مشروع أو عند عجز الوكيل الثابت الدائم عن العمل ، أو عند تقاعده أو وفاته ، يترتب على الموكل تعويض للوكيل أو لورثته قدره شهر واحد عن كل سنة توكيل على أساس آخر أتعاب أو تعويضات سنوية تقاضاها . 
بعد عشرين سنة توكيل ، للوكيل السنوي البالغ من العمر ستين عاما" أن يطلب اعفاءه من الوكالة . 
و على الموكل في هذه الحال ، التعويض المبين في البند السابق . 

المادة 70 : 
أذا تفرع عن الدعوى دعاوي غير ملحوظة حق للمحامي المطالبة ببدل أتعاب عنها .

المادة 71 : 
اذا عزل الوكيل نفسه لاسباب تبرر هذا الاعتزال جاز له المطالبة ببدل أتعابه عن الاعمال التي قام بها اما اذا عزله موكله دون مبرر فيجوز له المطالبة بكامل أتعابه . 

المادة 72 : 
يعتبر بدل أتعاب المحامي من الديون الممتازة على أن لا يمس هذا الامتياز الحقوق التي ينص القانون على اعتبارها ممتازة و الحقوق العينية المسجلة قبل رفع الدعوى أو طلب بدل الاتعاب . 

المادة 73 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 و استعيض عنها بالنص الاتي ) :
يحق للمحامي في مختلف دعاوى الاتعاب أن يقاضي ببدل أتعابه و بالنفقات بعد نيله اذنا من النقيب . 
يعين  الرئيس  الاول لمحكمة  الاستئناف أحد رؤساء  غرف المحكمة للنظر في الطلب و سماع  الطرفين و الاستئناس برأي مجلس النقابة . 
ان القرار الذي يصدره الرئيس المعين يقبل الاعتراض أمام الغرفة التي يرئسها الرئيس الاول . 
للرئيس الاول أيضا" احالة هذا الاعتراض الى غير الغرفة التي صدر عن رئيسها القرار المعترض عليه .
يقدم الاعتراض تحت طائلة الرد في مهلة خمسة عشر يوما" تبدأ من تاريخ ابلاغ القرار . 
ان القرار الصادر نتيجة الاعتراض ، لا يقبل أي طريق من طرق الطعن . 
ان الدعاوي العالقة أمام المحاكم المختصة وفقا للقوانين السابقة يفصل بها وفقا لنص الاحكام التي أقيمت في ظلها .
    - رابعا" - في الحصانات و الضمانات 

المادة 74 : 
حق الدفاع مقدس ، فلا يسأل المحامي ، و لا يترتب عليه أي دعوى بالذم أو القدح أو التحقير من جراء المرافعات الخطية أو الشفهية التي تصدر عنه ، ما لم يتجاوز حدود الدفاع . 

المادة 75 : 
لا يجوز  التوقيف  الاحتياطي  في دعوى  الذم  أو القدح أو التحقير  التي تقام على محام بسبب أقوال أو كتابات صدرت عنه أثناء ممارسته مهنته ، و لا يجوز أن يشترك برؤية الدعوى أحد قضاة المحكمة التي وقع فيها الحادث . 

المادة 76 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون رقم 18 تاريخ 18/12/1978 و استعيض عنها بالنص الاتي ) :
كل جرم يقع على محام أثناء ممارسته المهنة أو بسبب هذه الممارسة يعرض الفاعل و المشترك و المتدخل و المحرض للعقوبة نفسها التي يعاقب بها عند وقوع ذلك الجرم على قاض على أن يخضع لطرق المراجعة العادية . 

المادة 77 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون المنفذ بالمرسوم رقم 385 تاريخ 13/1/1971 و استعيض عنها بالاتي ) : 
كل قرار قضائي يقضي بتفتيش مكتب محام أو بحجز أموال موجودة فيه أو بجرد موجوداته لا ينفذ الا بعد انقضاء 24 ساعة على الاقل على ايداع صورة عنه مركز النقابة التي ينتمي اليها مع دعوة موجهة للنقيب لحضور الاجراءات بنفسه أو بواسطة عضو ينتدبه لهذه الغاية من أعضاء مجلس النقابة . 

المادة 78 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون المنفذ بالمرسوم رقم 385 تاريخ 13/1/1971 و استعيض عنها بالاتي ) : 
لا يجوز وضع الاختام على مكتب محام بداعي تحصيل ضريبة أو رسم الا بعد مضي عشرة أيام على الاقل على انذار صاحب العلاقة خطيا" و اشعار مركز النقابة التي ينتمي اليها بالامر و كل ذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 12 من المرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 147 تاريخ 12/6/1959 و المادة 13 المرسوم رقم 2832 تاريخ 14/12/1959ووضع محضر بذلك . 

المادة 79 : 
( كما تعدلت بموجب القانون رقم 18 تاريخ 18/12/1978) : 
بأستثناء حالة الجرم المشهود ، لا يستجوب محام عن جريمة منسوبة اليه قبل ابلاغ الامر لنقيب المحامين الذي يحق له حضور الاستجواب بنفسه أو بواسطة من ينتدبه من أعضاء مجلس النقابة . 
- لا يجوز ملاحقة المحامي لفعل نشأ عن ممارسة المهنة أو بمعرضها الا بقرار من مجلس النقابة باذن الملاحقة و مجلس النقابة يقدر ما اذا كان الفعل ناشئا" عن المهنة أو بمعرضها . 
- يجب اصدار القرار بالاذن بالملاحقة أو رفضه خلال شهر من تاريخ ابلاغ النقيب وقوع الفعل بكتاب خطي ، فاذا انقضت مهلة الشهر و لم يصدر القرار يعتبر الاذن واقعا" ضمنا" . 
تقبل قرارات مجلس النقابة و قرارات لجنة ادارة صندوق التقاعد الطعن أمام محكمة الاستئناف بمهلة 15 يوما" تلي التبليغ ، على أن ينضم الى الهيئة الحاكمة عضوان من مجلس النقابة يختارهما المجلس المذكور من بين أعضائه . 
تختار لجنة  ادارة صندوق  التقاعد هذين العضوين من أعضائها عندما يكون الامر مختصا" بهذا الصندوق . 





الفصل الثاني - في واجبات المحامي
المادة 80 : 
على المحامي أن يتقيد في جميع اعماله بمبادىء الشرف و الاستقامة و النزاهة و أن يقوم بجميع الواجبات التي يفرضها عليه هذا القانون و أنظمة المحاماة و تقاليدها . 

المادة 81 : 
يحظر على المحامي الاتصال بشهود القضية الموكلة اليه و الاستماع الى شهاداتهم قبل أدائها , أو البحث معهم في أي أمر يتعلق بتلك الشهادات . 

المادة 82 : 
يحظر على المحامي شراء حقوق منازع عليها . 

المادة 83 :
 يجوز انشاء شركات مدنية مهنية تضم محامين بالاستئناف بصفة شركاء ، و يكون موضوع هذه الشركات المدنية ممارسة مهنة المحاماة . 
يجب أن يكون صك  الشراكة  خطيا" أو يسجل لدى  نقابة المحامين و كذلك كل تعديل يطرأ عليه ، و لا يجوز للمحامين الذين يشتركون أو يتعاونون في مكتب واحد أن يترافع أحدهم ضد الاخر ، و أن يمثلوا في المعاملات و القضايا فريقين مختلفي المصالح . 

المادة 84 : 
يجب أن يكون للمحامي مكتب في منطقة النقابة التي انتمى اليها ، و لا يحق له أن يتخذ لنفسه أكثر من مكتب واحد . 

المادة 85 :
 يحظر على المحامي السعي لاكتساب الزبائن سواء بوسائل الدعاية  أو بأستخدام الوسطاء أو السماسرة أو بغير ذلك من الوسائل و لا يجوز له أن يخصص حصة من بدل أتعابه لشخص من غير المحامين .      

المادة 86 : 
يحظر على المحامي الاعلان عن مكتبه ، و لا يحق له أن يعلق على مدخله أكثر من من لافتة تحمل أسمه .

المادة 87 : 
ان المحامي مسؤول تجاه موكله عن اداء مهمته وفاقا" لنصوص القانون و لمضمون وكالته . 

المادة 88 : 
( كما تعدلت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 ) : 
للمحامي أن يعتزل الوكالة بعد قبولها شرط أن يبلغ هذا الاعتزال لموكله و للمحكمة ، و أن يتخذ الحيطة اللازمة لمنع وقوع ضرر على موكله من جراء اعتزاله . 
اذا لم يتمكن المحامي لاي سبب من الاسباب خصوصا" في حالة جهله محل اقامة الموكل ، من ابلاغ هذا الاخير اعتزال الوكالة , يرفع الامر الى المحكمة الناظرة بالنزاع فتقرر بصورة قطعية صحة الاعتزال بعد أن يثبت لديها تعذر ابلاغه الى الموكل ، في هذه الحالة تعفى المحكمة المحامي من موكله و يصار الى ابلاغ هذا الاخير اجراءات المحاكمة اللاحقة للاعتزال وفقا" للاصول القانونية  . 

المادة 89 : 
على المحامي عند انتهاء مهمته أن يعيد الى موكله المستندات التي استلمها منه اذا طلب اليه ذلك .
يسقط حق الموكل بطلب استعادة المستندات بعد مرور خمس سنوات على انتهاء القضية . 

المادة 90 : 
لا يجوز للمحامي أن يقبل الوكالة عن خصم موكله أو أن يبدي له أية معونة و لو على سبيل الرأي في الدعوى التي سبق له أن قبل الوكالة فيها أو في دعوى ذات علاقة بها و لو بعد انتهاء وكالته . 

المادة 91 : 
لا يجوز للمحامي الذي يتقاضى أتعاب محاماة سنوية أو شهرية عن الدعاوي او الاستشارات أن يقبل أية دعوى أو يعطي أية استشارة لخصم موكله . 
المادة 92 : 
لا يجوز للمحامي أن يفشي سرا أؤتمن عليه أو عرفه عن طريق مهنته و لو بعد انتهاء وكالته و لا يجوز اداء شهادة ضد موكله في الدعوى التي يتولى الوكالة فيها أو كان وكيلا" فيها . 

المادة 93 :
على المحامي ، عندما  يعهد اليه  بالوكالة في دعوى كان أحد زملائه وكيلا" فيها أن يرفض قبول الوكالة ، ما لم يسمح له زميله بذلك ، أو يستأذن النقيب . 

المادة 94 : 
( كما تعدلت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 ) :
1 - لا يحق للمحامي أن يقبل الوكالة بدعوى ضد زميل له أو أن يقيم هو عليه دعوى شخصية قبل 
     استحصاله على اذن من النقيب . 
2 - يقدم طلب الاذن الى النقيب الذي يبت فيه اذا لم يستطع التوفيق بين المتنازعين في مهلة الثلاثين 
     يوما" من تاريخ تسجيل الطلب في قلم النقابة . 
و في حال انقضاء المهلة دون البت بالطلب يعتبر الاذن قائما" عفوا" و يحق لكل من الفرقاء الاعتراض على قرار النقيب الصريح أو الضمني أمام مجلس النقابة ضمن مهلة عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبلغ القرار الصريح أو من تاريخ صدور القرار الضمني . و على مجلس النقابة البت بالاعتراض في مهلة ثلاثين يوما" من تاريخ وروده و الا اعتبر الاعتراض مردودا" . 
3 - يقبل قرار  مجلس النقابة الصريح أو الضمني  بهذا  الخصوص  الاستئناف وفقا" للاصول المنصوص 
      عليها في الفقرة الاخيرة المعدلة من المادة /79/ .
4 - خلافا" للفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة يجوز للمحامي بصورة استثنائية كلية قبول الوكالة في الدعاوى المدنية لاتخاذ التدابير الاحتياطية على الاموال للمحافظة على الحقوق المعرضة للضياع و ذلك قبل الاستحصال على اذن من النقيب على أن يتقدم بطلب الاذن ضمن مهلة لا تتعدى العشرة أيام من تاريخ أتخاذ مثل هذه التدابير . 

المادة 95 : 
على المحامي أن يرتدي رداء المحامين الخاص عند مثوله أمام المحاكم .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الاول - في المجلس التأديبي

المادة 96 : 
يتألف المجلس التأديبي من النقيب أو من ينتدبه رئيسا" و من عضوين يختارهما النقيب لمدة سنة من مجلس النقابة و يجوز أن يكون أحد العضوين من المحامين المقيدين في الجدول العام منذ عشر سنوات على الاقل . 
ترتدي هيئة مجلس التأديبي رداء المحامين الخاص و مثلها المحامي الماثل أمامها ووكيله . 

المادة 97 : 
يجوز رد أعضاء المجلس التأديبي أو أحدهم عند وجود سبب من أسباب رد القضاة المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية . 
ينظر في طلب الرد مجلس النقابة و يفصل فيه وفقا" لاصول رد القضاة . 





الفصل الثاني - في العقوبات

المادة 98 : 
لنقيب المحامين أن يوجه تنبيها" أخويا" الى أحد المحامين عند وقوع مخالفة بسيطة من قبله دون احالته على مجلس التأديب .

المادة 99 : 
كل محام ، عاملا" كان أو متدرجا" ، يخل بواجبات مهنته المعينة بهذا القانون أو يقدم أثناء مزاولة تلك المهنة أو خارجا" عنها ، على عمل يحط من قدرها ، أو يسلك مسلكا" لا يأتلف و كرامتها يتعرض للعقوبات التأديبية الآتية : 
1 - التنبيه .
2 - اللوم .
3 - المنع من مزاولة المحاماة مدة لا تتجاوز الثلاث سنوات . 
4 - الشطب من جدول النقابة . 

المادة 100 : 
أن مدة المنع الموقت من مزاولة المحاماة لا تدخل في حساب مدة التدرج و مدة التقاعد و سائر المدد المعينة لتولي الوظائف النقابية .

المادة 101 : 
لمجلس التأديب عند حكمه على محام بعقوبة المنع مؤقتا" من ممارسة المهنة أن يقضي بفقرة خاصة من قراره بحرمان ذلك المحامي من حق انتخابه عضوا" في مجلس النقابة مدة لا تتجاوز العشر سنوات . 
ان هذه العقوبة الاضافية تكون اجبارية في حالة الحكم على محام بسبب اخلاله عن قصد في واجب تفرضه عليه وظيفة نقابية اسندت اليه . 





الفصل الثالث - اصول المحاكمة

المادة 102 : 
لا يحال المحام أمام مجلس التأديب الا بناء لقرار من النقيب يصدره عفويا" أو بناء على شكوى أو اخبار مقدم له . 
لا تجوز احالة المحامي على مجلس التأديب الا بعد استماعه من قبل النقيب أو من ينتدبه ، أو عند تخلفه عن الحضور لاستماعه رغم دعوته . 
و على النقيب أن يسهر على سرعة الفصل بالقضية . 

المادة 103 : 
أن أنفصال المحامي عن المحاماة لا يمنع محاكمته تأديبيا" على أفعال ارتكبها قبل أنفصاله . 

المادة 104 : 
على كل محكمة تصدر حكما" جزائيا" بحق المحامي أن تبلغ نسخة عن هذا الحكم الى نقيب المحامين . 

المادة 105 : 
يعتمد مجلس التأديب طرق التحقيق و المحاكمة التي يرى فيها ضمانة لحقوق الدفاع و حسن سير العدالة و للمحامي المحال الحق بتوكيل محام واحد . 

المادة 106 : 
تجري المحاكمة أمام المجلس بصورة سرية و تبلغ الدعوات و الاحكام وفقا" للاصول . 

المادة 107 : 
تبلغ قرارات مجلس التأديب لنقيب المحامين و النيابة العامة الاستئنافية في مهلة عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدورها . 





الفصل الرابع - طرق المراجعة
المادة 108 : 
ان الاحكام التأديبية الصادرة بصورة غيابية تقبل الاعتراض من المحامي المحكوم عليه في مهلة عشرة أيام تلي  تبلغه شخصيا" أو بكتاب مضمون مع اشعار بالوصول ، و على المجلس التأديبي أن ينظر في الاعتراض و يصدر قراره بشأنه في مدة خمسة عشر يوما" تلي تقديم استدعاء الاعتراض . 

للمحامي و النيابة العامة الاستئنافية الحق بأستئناف كل قرار يصدر عن المجلس التأديبي وكلا الاستئنافين يجب أن يقدم في العشرة أيام التي تلي التبليغ . 

ان استئناف القرارات الصادرة عن المجلس التأديبي يرفع الى محكمة الاستئناف التي تفصل فيه بجلسة سرية بعد أن تضيف الى هيئتها عضوين من مجلس النقابة يختارهما المجلس المذكور من بين الاعضاء الذين لم ينظروا في الدعوى بداية و للمستأنف الحق في توكيل محام واحد عنه . 

المادة 109 : 
يحق لمن صدر حكم تأدييي بشطب اسمه من جدول النقابة أن يطلب بعد مضي خمس سنوات كاملة على صدور ذلك الحكم الى مجلس النقابة اعادة تسجيل اسمه في جدول المحامين ، فاذا راى المجلس أن المدة التي مضت كافية لازالة أثر ما وقع منه قرر اعادة تسجيل اسمه ، و اذا رفض المجلس الطلب فلا يجوز تجديده الا بعد مرور سنتين و لا يجوز تجديد الطلب بعد رفضه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الاول - العقوبات
المادة 110 : 
( كما تعدلت بموجب القانون رقم 89 تاريخ 7/9/1991 ) : 

يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات و بالغرامة من مليونين الى ثمانية ملايين ليرة كل شخص انتحل صفة المحامي أو زاول المحاماة بدون حق . 

المادة 111 : 
( كما تعدلت بموجب القانون رقم 89 تاريخ 7/9/1991 ) : 

يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات و بالغرامة من مليونين الى ثمانية ملايين ليرة كل محام مارس المحاماة بعد منعه من ممارستها أو في اثناء مدة منعه المؤقت من ممارستها أو شطب اسمه من جدول المحامين بموجب قرار تأديبي . 

المادة 112 : 
( كما تعدلت بموجب القانون رقم 89 تاريخ 7/9/1991 ) : 

يعاقب بالحبس حتى الشهر و بالغرامة من الف ليرة الى عشرة الاف ليرة كل شخص يعطي استشارات حقوقية دون أن يكون محاميا" أو استاذا في معهد الحقوق . 

المادة 113 : 
( كما تعدلت بموجب القانون 89 تاريخ 7/9/1991 ) : 

يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنة ، و بالغرامة من خمسة الاف ليرة الى مئة الف ليرة أو بأحدى العقوبتين كل شخص يسعى لقاء عمولة لاكتساب زبائن لاحد المحامين . 
و اذا كان هذا الشخص من الموظفين العامين فتشدد عقوبته ضمن الحدود المعينة بالمادة 257 من قانون العقوبات . 
يطرد كل سمسار من قصر العدل من قبل النيابة العامة بناء على طلب نقيب المحامين . و اذا كرر الدخول اليه دون سبب مشروع يعاقب بالحبس من أسبوع الى ثلاثة أشهر ، و بغرامة من الف ليرة الى عشرة الاف ليرة أو بأحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 

المادة 114 : 
يتعرض للعقوبة المعينة بالفقرة الاولى من المادة السابقة كل محام يستعين بأحد السماسرة لاكتساب الزبائن , و يمنع من مزاولة المحاماة مدة سنة على الاقل و عند التكرار يمنع من ممارسة مهنته . 




الفصل الثاني - احكام مختلفة و تدابير انتقالية
المادة 115 : 
لنقيب المحامين أن يسمح لمحامي أجنبي بالترافع أمام المحاكم اللبنانية في قضية معينة شرط المقابلة بالمثل في النقابة التي ينتمي اليها هذا المحامي . 

المادة 116 : 
( الغيت بموجب القانون رقم 42 تاريخ 19/2/1991 و استعيض عنها بالنص الاتي ) : 

تبلغ أوراق مجلس النقابة و قراراتها و احكام المجلس التأديبي وفقا" للاصول المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون و للاصول التي يحددها النظام الداخلي للنقابة . 

المادة 117 :
 ألغي قانون تنظيم مهنة المحاماة الصادر في 13 كانون الاول 1945 و جميع النصوص المخالفة القانون أو التي لا تأتلف و احكامه . 

المادة 118 : 
يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية .

----------

